# Last call for field issue photo page



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What a great response!!
Here are the people that I have participating. PLEASE check the list, and make sure that you are on here if you want to be, and you are NOT on here if you don't want to be!!! Let me know if you want to pay for more than 1 photo to be submitted. We are a few photos short of filling THREE full pages, which would of course make the photos bigger.
Last call for additions/corrections.
Please reply either here or by PM one way or the other so I can make up a final list.
Thanks!!!

Hotel4dogs
DNL2448 (4)
Sunrise (Sharon, is this going to be more than 1?)
Kfayard (2)
Sammydog
K9-design
Maxs Mom
LibertyME
KatieBlue'sMidnightSky
Titan1
General V
GoldenJackPuppy (2)
Radarsdad
Lennap
IowaGold
Fuzzbuzz
Sterregold (Shelly, is that 1 photo or 2??)
Bogie'sMom

Let me know guys!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Barb,

Yes, I will be getting a pic of Casey; if not I will double up on Faelan so 2 shots ..



hotel4dogs said:


> What a great response!!
> Here are the people that I have participating. PLEASE check the list, and make sure that you are on here if you want to be, and you are NOT on here if you don't want to be!!! Let me know if you want to pay for more than 1 photo to be submitted. We are a few photos short of filling THREE full pages, which would of course make the photos bigger.
> Last call for additions/corrections.
> Please reply either here or by PM one way or the other so I can make up a final list.
> ...


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

FuzzBuzz has 2, Buzz and Skid.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I am going to try to get a pic of them together for it--so it will be one photo for us.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I think we should only have one picture per dog (i.e. no doubling up). That just won't make very much sense in the layout, to have a caption for a dog twice. Besides this is going to be a lot of pictures even on two pages, the fewer pictures you submit the larger each one gets to be.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Makes sense - I hope to get a pic of Casey tonight while training. Just did not want to take reserve a spot and then not use it ...




K9-Design said:


> I think we should only have one picture per dog (i.e. no doubling up). That just won't make very much sense in the layout, to have a caption for a dog twice. Besides this is going to be a lot of pictures even on two pages, the fewer pictures you submit the larger each one gets to be.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. If I can't get a good shot of Chloe at our upcoming training day then I'll just do the one for Jack.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

If anyone needs an extra spot, I can give up one or two of mine.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are we going to use our GRF call name under the picture? That way, when we get new members, they can identify the GRN picture with GRF member....Just a thought.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Are we going to use our GRF call name under the picture? That way, when we get new members, they can identify the GRN picture with GRF member....Just a thought.


I'd probably rather not... I'm not sure why the idea of it seems odd to me but it does.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Very exciting! Anney is going to have her work cut out for her! Do we want to make an earlier due date for pictures? If we did Sept 15th, we would still have plenty of time...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I'd probably rather not... I'm not sure why the idea of it seems odd to me but it does.


I agree, no handles... I don't think it is too hard to figure out anyways...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Very exciting! Anney is going to have her work cut out for her! Do we want to make an earlier due date for pictures? If we did Sept 15th, we would still have plenty of time...


No -- please -- don't send me pictures before October! LOL
Do not send me anything before the national, I won't want to deal with any of it until I get back.
I was explaining to Barb, so long as we pay for the ad and let Sylvia/Bobbi Eller know that we are placing the ad and that I am designing it, we will have plenty of time even after the deadline to submit it. *Please nobody freak out if the ad is not in by the deadline.*
Also -- do NOT send ME anything until prompted! I think I'm going to have Barb handle it and she can send me everything at once, I have so many pictures and files and whatnot going in and out of my email inbox on a daily basis I don't want things to get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

psst, its 1 pic of Buzz and 1 pic of Skid Two different dogs.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I can give up one of my pics if needed!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry Anney! And here I am trying to be clever! DUH! So everyone should send pics to Barb and she can make sure it is all good to go, and then she will send you everything at once. Sounds good to me!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

To be honest, we probably will not mention GRF because we open a whole ball of wax with it becoming "non-member commercial advertising" (read that as, expensive...). More likely something along the lines of "Friends from all over" (ok, that's real rough but just to give you an idea).
When we get everything finalized, we'll do a poll as to what people want on the pictures such as call name only, call name and location, registered name, call name and owner's last name, etc. but we have lots of time for that.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh I think we should all start emailing photos to Anney NOW, so we can change our minds 5 or 6 times as we get better photos bwhahahah :



K9-Design said:


> No -- please -- don't send me pictures before October! LOL
> Do not send me anything before the national, I won't want to deal with any of it until I get back.
> I was explaining to Barb, so long as we pay for the ad and let Sylvia/Bobbi Eller know that we are placing the ad and that I am designing it, we will have plenty of time even after the deadline to submit it. *Please nobody freak out if the ad is not in by the deadline.*
> Also -- do NOT send ME anything until prompted! I think I'm going to have Barb handle it and she can send me everything at once, I have so many pictures and files and whatnot going in and out of my email inbox on a daily basis I don't want things to get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending everything to me will ultimately work out better, as I intend to pay for the ad and then have people pay me. That way I can be sure everyone who has paid has submitted their photo, and no one gets left out.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like a plan. Send all photos to Anney and let her pick the best pictures! Got it. (Hehehe...Just kidding).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and send them without labels as to who they are....



DNL2448 said:


> Sounds like a plan. Send all photos to Anney and let her pick the best pictures! Got it. (Hehehe...Just kidding).


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh I think we should all start emailing photos to Anney NOW, so we can change our minds 5 or 6 times as we get better photos bwhahahah :





DNL2448 said:


> Sounds like a plan. Send all photos to Anney and let her pick the best pictures! Got it. (Hehehe...Just kidding).


:bowrofl: tee hee hee... :curtain:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay now for the serious question.. I have the picture picked out compliments of my fellow GRFers... We will be submitting Titan running with the duck.. when do you want the picture and money?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll let you know, Michelle. It will probably be about a month from now.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Barb,

How would you prefer to receive the selected photos? Photobucket, CDs, email etc?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

To be honest, I haven't even thought about it. I have a very slow connection here, so CD might be the best. Anney, what do you think? 



Sunrise said:


> Barb,
> 
> How would you prefer to receive the selected photos? Photobucket, CDs, email etc?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Send them to Barb as a JPG attachment. I don't want to see any photos under 500 kb. If you send as an attachment Barb will not have to download them, she can just forward them to me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

is there an UPPER limit to the size of the photos, Anney?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> is there an UPPER limit to the size of the photos, Anney?


Well you can only get a JPG so big without being ridiculous so if their file size is between 500 kb and 2 mb that is fine.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

got it, thanks!


----------

